# Wie nennt man folgende Kunstform?



## cookiesoft (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

hab vor kurzem folgendes gefunden: http://www.behance.net/gallery/TEDxBristol/2007273. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie man die Kunstform nennt die auch bei dem Wasser in dem Bild ist (dieses aus Dreiecken). Vielen Dank für Antworten!

Mfg,
Cookiesoft


----------



## Another (28. Mai 2013)

Ultra-Low-Poly? ;-]


----------



## cookiesoft (28. Mai 2013)

Klingt einleuchtend ! Danke!


----------



## Another (28. Mai 2013)

Aber der Begriff bleibt meine Erfindung *patent anmelden*! 
Nein mal ehrlich, evtl. gibt es dafür heutzutage ja wirklich bereits einen abgeleitenden Begriff. Nur alles was in der 3d-Welt halt immer noch sehr eckig oder Polygon-arm dargestellt wird, beschreibt man als Low-Poly. Da sich das Video dort aber bereits fernab davon, praktisch im Lego-style, ansiedelt, wüsste ich auch nicht wie man es anders betiteln könnte.


----------



## smileyml (29. Mai 2013)

Eventuell ist es räumliche Pixel-Art?!
Grunsätzlich würde aber der sehr weiche Schatten brechen.

Low-Poly hat sich ja aus anderen Gründen entwickelt, denke ich.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Mai 2013)

Also direkt unter de mTitel steht auch was von „… 8bit isometric style“.

Grüße


----------



## Another (29. Mai 2013)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Also direkt unter de mTitel steht auch was von „… 8bit isometric style“.
> 
> Grüße



Jupp, aber das ist ja allein durch den 3d-Einsatz "geschummelt" u. hat nun mal wirklich nichts mehr mit 8-bit zu tun. Wir sollten dem Kind aber dennoch einen (eigenen) Namen geben.


----------



## Cisyn23 (30. Oktober 2013)

Wie meinst du das? Wenn was zerstückelt wird oder so Kubismus?


----------

